# Race Face Rally DH Safety Jacket - Welche Größe?



## Cuberius (31. Juli 2011)

Hallo,

will mir das RF Safety Jacket holen, allerdings bin ich mir mit der Größe nicht sicher. Im Netz steht immer S, M oder L. Hab schon RF und Bikeaction geguckt, ob's ne Größentabelle gibt, finde dort aber nix. Ich bin 1,76m groß.

Gruß


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (1. August 2011)

M sollte passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cuberius (1. August 2011)

Danke.


----------

